# Strange looking stuff on top of Saison



## wildburkey (24/9/16)

Hi, this is my first time brewing a Saison and I have used Lallemand Belle Saison dry yeast. Could someone please advise if the stuff growing on top is an infection or a character of the yeast I have used?


----------



## earle (24/9/16)

Looks like yeast to me


----------



## wildburkey (24/9/16)

Cheers Earle, I might go have a sample taste in that case. I have it crash chilling and plan on kegging it tomorrow, I'll let you all know how it turns out in a couple of weeks


----------



## Camo6 (24/9/16)

Looks like someone killed Kermit and neglected to weight the body.
The yeast layer looks fine though.


----------



## wildburkey (24/9/16)

Yeah, it's my first time using them bags I usually use a hop ball. Should I put it in the ball and sink it do you think camo?


----------



## manticle (24/9/16)

Jesus Christ!
You made some beer. Throw it away.


----------



## Camo6 (25/9/16)

wildburkey said:


> Yeah, it's my first time using them bags I usually use a hop ball. Should I put it in the ball and sink it do you think camo?


Personally I just free ball them. Crash chilling settles them out and if you pour of a few hundred ml you don't get too much into the keg.
But if it ain't broke...


----------



## Killer Brew (25/9/16)

Looks typical of belle saison when it starts to drop. Given it is your first time using it just be sure it has finished if you intend bottling. Has a habit of continuing to chew for longer than you may expect. Raising the temp at the end will help it finish.


----------



## wildburkey (25/9/16)

Thanks for the responses fellas - It was brewed on the 27th of Aug with an OG of 1.044 and had fermented down to 1.008 by the 6th of Sep which is when I dumped the trub and then I left it until yesterday; so should definitely have finished. I'm using a conical so kind of hoping the dry hops drop down the bottom of the cone and stay out of the beer to be racked; worse come to worse I'll just have to filter it later. 
The sample tasted OK, and I'll be sure to sink the dry hops better and raise the temp to finish next time I use Bella Saison.




manticle said:


> Jesus Christ!
> You made some beer. Throw it away.


Lol, I perform miracles by turning water to beer, I could throw it away but that would be against my religion. Serious tho the reason I was concerned with this batch was because I fell asleep while chilling and it must have sat for a couple of hours before I got it sealed in the fermenter; I did have a feeling it was OK because the colour matched the yeast, however wanted a second opinion and wouldn't expect anything less than a few jokes in between when I ask a dumb question. - thanks for the laugh


----------



## gap (25/9/16)

manticle said:


> Jesus Christ!
> You made some beer. Throw it away.


If he made it are you sure it is beer and not wine?????


----------



## wildburkey (25/9/16)

Wine production and consumption would be prohibited amongst my followers, I could try make a barley wine; It'd match my blood better.


----------



## manticle (25/9/16)

You shall be punished and punished well.


----------



## manticle (25/9/16)

gap said:
 

> If he made it are you sure it is beer and not wine?????


If Jesus could really perform miracles, I think he'd have opted for westvleteren rather than wine.


----------



## Mardoo (25/9/16)

I heard he tried the Westy at first, but the masses were all Corona drinkers.


----------



## manticle (25/9/16)

Hence the apocalypse


----------

